# Sticky  Float times!!!!



## gunrod

Someone came up with the great idea of having float times for different stretches of rivers in the four corners and UP of the state. Please post float times with fish and without fishing (since we all fish at different speeds). Add the stretch of river such as launch site to launch site.

This should provide a great resource for the membership. I would suggest to make the reference much easier to catalog that the stretch of river (such as Tippy to High Bridge.....or......Croton to Thornapple) be used in the Title screen.

The thread will be split into each river section and made into a sticky.

Thanks......


----------



## beer and nuts

South Branch of the AuSable - float times, you add the fish time in depending on your style

Roscommon to Steckert bridge: 1.5-2 hours

Steckert to Chase Bridge: 1 hour

Chase Bridge to Smith Bridge(complete Mason Tract): 4 hours

Smith Bridge to Main Stream: 2 hours

Main Stream to McMasters: 2 hours


----------



## Ralph Smith

I used to do alot of canoeing around the state, and there was a book (can't remember title) that had all the rivers in michigan (lower and upper) with their float times for all stretches of the rivers, the gadient fo rivers, class of rapids and portages etc. Was really informative. I have it somewhere packed away and haven't used it in a few years. If I can find it, I'll post the name.


----------



## Ralph Smith

Here's the book I was talking about it. Now just have to find mine or buy a new one  

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/t...t_1/102-5267786-9906514?v=glance&s=books&st=*


----------



## steelslam

im looking for the time from mc masters bridge to parmalee bridge. going to float that first sat. of june.


----------



## FlyBoy

i dont know exact times but i floated it a couple weeks ago and it was long and slow, probably 5 hours or so, it took us all of 7 hours with fishing time.


----------



## Molson

steelslam said:


> im looking for the time from mc masters bridge to parmalee bridge. going to float that first sat. of june.


I'd say 5 hours also


----------



## Molson

steelslam said:


> im looking for the time from mc masters bridge to parmalee bridge. going to float that first sat. of june.


I'd say 5 hours also without fishing.


----------



## WILDCATWICK

Anyone have some Black River float times? Looking on doing a trip this weekend. Any spotters?


----------



## Blaketrout

Van Ettan Creek: Dam at Van Ettan Lake to Mill Street Bridge on the Au Sable. Approx. 5 hours, lots of paddling through the slower stretches, fun float, especially after the Dec. 1 opener for steelhead..


----------



## NorthernMichiganMan

the river books/maps that the TU Challener Chapter have good float times in them, they have a Pigeon area book that just came out that covers a lot of water


----------



## bylawhunter

Towncorner Lake to Blue lakes Road. 2 1/2 Hours paddling. The Black is shallow in spots; it is much deeper closer to Blue lakes. Rocky bottom, so if you have a cedar stripped canoe, don't recommend using that. Overall great trip very secluded. 1 portage and 3 logjams that are negotiable.


----------



## AuGresAdam

Anyone float the main branch of the A.G before? Not whitney drain.

Thanks


----------



## brian0013

Any body know how long the float is from the lower ausable access to the bridge on river rd


----------

